# الى عمالقه هندسة الإنتاج



## korzaty (17 أبريل 2012)

*مطلوب هذه الكتب هميتها القصوى 


*​*Manufacturing Engineering & Technology (6th Edition) [Hardcover]*

Serope Kalpakjian (Author), Steven Schmid (Author)


​*Manufacturing, Engineering and Technology SI [Paperback]*

Serope Kalpakjian (Author), Steven R. Schmid (Author), Hamidon Musa (Author)


*Engineering Mechanics: Statics (12th Edition) [Hardcover]*

Russell C. Hibbeler (Author)


*Principles of Modern Manufacturing [Paperback]
*
​*Manufacturing, Engineering & Technology (5th Edition)
by Serope Kalpakjian (August 13, 2005) 

​**
*
*Statistics and Strength of Materials*
by Alfred E. Jensen (June 1, 1975)
​


----------

